# Some help with rear speaker replacement for 93 Maxima GXE (non-bose)



## ichpen (Dec 19, 2004)

Apologies for cross-post, but would appreciate some help.


Hi,

After some initial frustration, managed to replace front speakers (though one isn't working) on a 93 Non-Bose maxima (I suspect wiring is gone somewhere but not a biggie).

Now I want to do the same for the rear deck. Did some searching but I'm getting conflicting material as to the actual size and suitability of aftermarket rear speakers (the old ones are on their way out).

Had a look at crutchfield.com purely for information purposes and from what I've gathered 6.75 inch round speakers are the ones that don't need a special mounting kit. I'd rather find drop in replacements off ebay.

Despite other websites stating that 6x9 should fit this car. So which one is it out of interest? Anyone have a specific speaker model (looking cheap) that I can simply drop-in?

Also connector wise, any connector adapters or do I have to splice wiring again (as I did for the fronts)??

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

anything that is 6.5 to 6.75 inches should fit, you may need to make a small spacer, but they take like 10 minutes with a jigsaw and piece of plywood


----------



## ichpen (Dec 19, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> anything that is 6.5 to 6.75 inches should fit, you may need to make a small spacer, but they take like 10 minutes with a jigsaw and piece of plywood


Thanks. Will have a go with 6.5.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

it's a 6.5S (oversize 6.5" speaker) back there from the factory. the Bose Systems came with a 6x9 back there.

if you're replaced the head unit, don't forget to rewire the amp mounted on the rear deck and bypass it.


----------



## ichpen (Dec 19, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> it's a 6.5S (oversize 6.5" speaker) back there from the factory. the Bose Systems came with a 6x9 back there.
> 
> if you're replaced the head unit, don't forget to rewire the amp mounted on the rear deck and bypass it.


Thanks. It's a non-bose Clarion system (rear speaker grill marked Active Speaker) and I've replaced the head-unit so I'm assuming the bad sound coming out of the stock rears is a result of a dual amplified signal. Is the rear amp (hockey puck) easy to remove or should I just splice the connector wires (coming out of the side and wire into speakers directly)? 

I've already purchased 6x9 speaker replacements on the advice of a local store so hope they fit otherwise they're going back.

Also how do I drop or gain access to the speakers as the grills don't seem to come off so easily.

Thanks and apologies for lots of silly sounding questions.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

to remove the speakers, you have to pull out the rear decklid..
pull the seatback off, then the decklid comes up with about 10 plastic push-tabs.

you can just bypass the amp right there.. grab a handful of butt connectors and some strippers and crimpers and go to town.

directions on how to do all that can be found on several places..

http://mattblehm.com/faq/rear_amp_bypass.txt
http://mattblehm.com/faq/rear_deck_removal.txt

http://mattblehm.com/faq/
http://www.geocities.com/craigbrace/


----------



## ichpen (Dec 19, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> to remove the speakers, you have to pull out the rear decklid..
> pull the seatback off, then the decklid comes up with about 10 plastic push-tabs.
> 
> you can just bypass the amp right there.. grab a handful of butt connectors and some strippers and crimpers and go to town.
> ...



As always very helpful. THanks Matt.


----------



## ichpen (Dec 19, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> to remove the speakers, you have to pull out the rear decklid..
> pull the seatback off, then the decklid comes up with about 10 plastic push-tabs.
> 
> you can just bypass the amp right there.. grab a handful of butt connectors and some strippers and crimpers and go to town.
> ...



Just one final thing, in your amp-bypass table/diagram I'm assuming that when you mention:

Large/ Small
--------------
Green/ Black-pink
etc etc etc

You mean wire Green to black-pink wire (from the wire connector of the amp), right???


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Yes, simply connect the green to the black-pink wire, and so on. I'll reword that so it's easier to understand.


----------

